# Tire Purchase



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

I am seeking a new set of 4 tires for my 04 Prius.The size *P185/65 R15 *
I have already spoken to too many tire dealers. Like the buy three get one free deals ones at Pepperidge Boys and NTB. The choices are many and price jump all around.
Michelen Energy AS Saver (special order)non stock and cost over $100
Michelen Destiny (special order) and over $100 
Goodyear Assurance Fuel Max
Uniroyal Tiger Paw about $69
all prices are per single tire 
special orders add shipping cost
plus mounting/balance/tire disposal/ alignment are additional cost not reflected.


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

I purchase tires from: www.tirerack.com

I buy the smallest width tire possible, yet keeping the diameter the same for the speedometer accuracy. Then I pressure them with nitrogen to 44lbs. 

You can use this tire calculator to see a virtual image of your existing tire, compared to the new you are looking at:

www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html

Hope this helps.....


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

If I order from tire rack which I have considered you still gotta get someone to mount/balance. The Uniroyal Tiger Paw is like a name brand to me with out all the marketing hype. The $69 price per tire is a fair price. The buy three and get 1 free is on low mileage like 50 to 60 thou life span. I can get 80 thou on the Uniroyal plus deal local and closeby.


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Just purchased some 155/80R13's at a local tireshop in Bonham @ $39.95 each. Much better deal that I could get even at TireRack. They don't have "Nitrogen" so I sent off a CO2 tank to be converted to "Nitrogen". I'll set it up to have myself for "Nitrogen" tire inflation. Hmmm, maybe I'll advertise this as a service in the area.....lol

Thinking of setting up a demonstration for "Nitrogen" tire inflation, by taking two identical tires/wheels, inflating one with typical air the other with nitrogen at the same pressure. Set outside in the weather, but with them mounted in a squeeze device to simulate the weight of a vehicle and see what the pressure is on both tires after something like 6 months.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

I may go with Michelen energy saver X. Most people talk good about discount tire and multiple locations.


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

TexasCotton said:


> I may go with Michelen energy saver X. Most people talk good about discount tire and multiple locations.


Ask if they can inflate with Nitrogen. Keep an open mind, and realize they use it in Airplane Tires to maintain pressure at extreme temperatures. You'll have less rolling resistance changes over time/temp during the life of the tires, and have to top off/check the pressure much less. The local shop here charges something like $2.50 per tire. I've gone as far as to send off a divers tank to be tested/filled and a regulator system installed to have on hand for all the tires around here.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I just got 4 Cooper white wall 155/80R13's for $100.00 mounting and balance
included.
Small local shop that I do business with.
Cooper says that they are discontinuing the white wall option.
I like my white walls as it is sorta a '50s thing.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

TexomaEV said:


> I'll set it up to have myself for "Nitrogen" tire inflation.


You know me, Mike... I'm still just running 80% Nitrogen in my tires in all my vehicles, seems to still be working well.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

FYI/Followup
Now, I have tried LRR tires kinda think more hype than reality. The other factor is many Prius owners max inflate tires so wear pattern in middle of tire plus increase mpg but rougher ride because of inflation pressure. So Michelen Energy X are good quality but pricy


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

Yea discount tire/wally world has ECOPIA LRR which would have given me just as good result and performance. The big thing is always check tire pressure both winter/summer/fall/spring.


----------

